# greenee gallery



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

hey guys, 
I like to draw some things every now and then and I just discovered this section and an old scanner at my home. (what a coincidence!)


so here's my most recent piece: a squig (squigs are awesome)

It is just a one-day drawing and not really detailed, but I like it.
it is also my first try at drawing with ink.









any comment appreciated,
greenee


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

herald of slaanesh


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

a chaos warrior i drew once:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That Squig just became the new definition of cool.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

thanks!

this is an ill omen of a chaos horde approaching


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

does anyone have some ideas on something to draw cause ive got some kind of drawer's block atm.
thanks in advance,
greenee


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

update!


----------

